# To float or not to float!!!!!!!!



## Hard (Nov 24, 2010)

I have grown up in the tile and stone trade since age 10 and I was taught to float everything as. I started to move in to the management side of the business I ran the HR department for a few years and found that all of our out of state new hires had never even heard of floating was this just luck of the draw? or are the rest of the states just that much different than California?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't understand your post.

There's a period in the middle.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hard said:


> I have grown up in the tile and stone trade since age 10 and I was taught to float everything as. I started to move in to the management side of the business I ran the HR department for a few years and found that all of our out of state new hires had never even heard of floating was this just luck of the draw? or are the rest of the states just that much different than California?


When you say "float", do you mean mud work?

I bet many of them never heard of hot mopping either. :jester:


----------



## Hard (Nov 24, 2010)

HS345 said:


> When you say "float", do you mean mud work?
> 
> I bet many of them never heard of hot mopping either. :jester:


yeah i mean mud work and yeah its funny you say that only about 2% knew what hot mopping was


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hard said:


> yeah i mean mud work and yeah its funny you say that only about 2% knew what hot mopping was


I don't know about mud work, but hot mopping is definitely a California thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hard (Nov 24, 2010)

*hot mop*



HS345 said:


> I don't know about mud work, but hot mopping is definitely a California thing. :thumbsup:


Not to many people do it anymore but when I have monster custom shower like a 10'x10' to do I always hot mop them I don't like putting joints in pans


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I guess that answer to the question lies in the details of the question.

What is the scenario you're asking about? 

Floating is an art and can still be a good choice in certain situations. However, with the introduction of newer products and methods, the need to float has become less and less.

I suppose an exception would be a shower pan. Custom showers are a good money maker and the less restrictions you put on the design, the easier it is to sell those kind of jobs. Offset drains, custom sizes and linear drains are 3 good reasons to never forget how to mix deck mud.


----------



## Hard (Nov 24, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I guess that answer to the question lies in the details of the question.
> 
> What is the scenario you're asking about?
> 
> ...


I was referring to floating walls


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I am not good at floating walls. Therefore, it would not be an option for me. There are plenty of other materials that can fit the bill.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

Floating walls is a fine way of doing things. If you ever have tried to remove a tile wall properly built in that fashion you will know for sure...

I don't do it because there are other ways to make a comprable installation. Also if you are trying to manage people, mud walls are more technically challenging, so there is a little more risk and a shorter labor pool there.

I like CBU on walls after I shim the studs properly. Tile goes in well and I have never had a failure with the method.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Cement Board.
Green EBoard.
Hardi Backer.

Door Skin, Shims and a Power Planner. Fast. True. Plumb and Level. Once installed all joints set with mesh backer and thinset. One tank of an install.


----------



## Hard (Nov 24, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Cement Board.
> Green EBoard.
> Hardi Backer.
> 
> Door Skin, Shims and a Power Planner. Fast. True. Plumb and Level. Once installed all joints set with mesh backer and thinset. One tank of an install.


tape and thinset over hardi backer is not waterproof


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hard said:


> tape and thinset over hardi backer is not waterproof


Neither is simply floating a wall. 

I'm fairly certain John was just compares apples to apples.

Waterproofing is an entirely different subject.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Hard said:


> tape and thinset over hardi backer is not waterproof


You didn't post about waterproofing, you posted about floating...walls. John posted some more options, all of which I'm sure, John would waterproof before tiling.

I myself prefer CBU covered with kerdi or hyrdoban, and like John, spend the time needed before boarding to ensure a flat surface to tile on.


----------



## Hard (Nov 24, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Neither is simply floating a wall.
> 
> I'm fairly certain John was just compares apples to apples.
> 
> Waterproofing is an entirely different subject.


when you waterproof the walls behind the mud it is way more water proof than hardi backer and tape with thinset on top


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hard said:


> when you waterproof the walls behind the mud it is way more water proof than hardi backer and tape with thinset on top


The proper method to install without a surface-applied membrane is the same between floating or using CBU; water in-water out.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

jarvis design said:


> You didn't post about waterproofing, you posted about floating...walls. John posted some more options, all of which I'm sure, John would waterproof before tiling.
> 
> I myself prefer CBU covered with kerdi or hyrdoban, and like John, spend the time needed before boarding to ensure a flat surface to tile on.


Not attacking here just trying to learn, as I use cement before paint on waterproofers, but is there a reason you like to use CBU instead of drywall when using kerdi? Seems to me like a truly waterproof area wouldn't need cement. Peace of mind I guess though.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Aaron Tritt said:


> Not attacking here just trying to learn, as I use cement before paint on waterproofers, but is there a reason you like to use CBU instead of drywall when using kerdi? Seems to me like a truly waterproof area wouldn't need cement. Peace of mind I guess though.


I believe in certain areas of Canada, it's code to use CBU regardless if its waterproofed or not.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Has nothing to do with code. There unfortunately isn't such a thing, at least in ontario! Heck, there is a real good chance the tub surround in a brand new house has MR drywall with tile set with mastic.

As for using CBU behind kerdi, I guess that's the overkill part of me coming out!
I just like it better!


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

Seems like a lot of us here err on the overkill side. Probably why we have work. :thumbsup:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Aaron Tritt said:


> Seems like a lot of us here err on the overkill side. Probably why we have work. :thumbsup:


Haven't had too many customers that complained I was over building!!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

jarvis design said:


> Haven't had too many customers that complained I was over building!!


Same here, but I have had _many_ thank me for my anal retentive efforts :laughing: I honestly think there are soo many wham-bam-thank-you-mam contractors out there people are actually impressed when it's done _right_. It's like they've been trained to expect half-assed


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Ya, I did a small plumbing job for a client whose bathroom we did 3 years ago. The job was to move the plumbing for a new laundry tub and washing machine...had to move about a foot. The old plumbing looked brutal, nothing attached and no logical layout. I cut the pipe at the ceiling, attached some 12" pieces of wood to the foundation wall, then installed new pipes, etc that were level and secure. Customer could not believe I had a level with me to install copper! Lol


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You guys have such better reasons than me. I use DensArmor because that stupid CBU is just too heavy :laughing:


----------

